# what directional board?



## minuteman (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Snowboarding forum

Im a newly intermediate rider that kinda figured out how he wants to ride and Id like a board I can progress on so intermediate advanced boards is what im seeking, not beginner-intermediate. I like to be challenged, and I don't mind quite alot of challenge.

I figured out that the park and switch isn't for me, the only real freestyle element I like is jumping off natural stuff. Charging hard isn't my thing either, I like taking the lift up, taking my time going down the groomers and see what I can find. I would love to have a board that could handle trees, tree gulleys and whatever funky stuff I could find off piste. The place where I ride atm is mainly resort, and there isnt really pow or a huge backcountry. But I'll go places in the future where this will be much more available, but atm im limited to a smallbackcountry, but i still love every minute of the slighty deeper snow and riding between trees. Im only going to have 1 board in my quiver, so looking for a daily driver that can do what i want! (if it exists).

180 lbs, 5"11 and size 10,5 boots.

I prefer wider boards, so wouldnt mind a midwide or wide recommendation.

If it helps to list stuff in which order i prefer to ride:

1. Tree gulleys (not insanely tight trees, but still need a board that is quite nimble since otherwise ill hit a tree and die if i get a death plank)
2. POW (i only tried it once, but holy fuck this is fun, so it should be able to handle pow reasonably well, but i dont want a dedicated pow machine)
3. Carving on groomers. _NO_ hard bombing downhill as fast as humanly possible.
4. Jumping

I guess im looking for an all mountain freeride board that is a bit more forgiving than the really stiff freeride boards. Does such a board exist?

I have been looking at: 

Capita kazu: This seems to tick the right boxes, but im worried if its too aggressive and how is the edge hold since it doesnt have edge hold tech like magnatraction, underbite, grip tech etc.?

Capita Mercury: Seems to freestyle focused? Or can it hold its own for what im asking? Does have deathgrip tech, but is 1 bump in the middle enough for edge hold?

Jones mountain twin - Directional twin and jones seem to favor freeriding, could this work? again its also quite freestyle focused?

Libtech T.Rice pro - Seems aggressive? Even though it has rocker in the middle, people still claim it can hold an edge on groomers like a madman?

Never summer West - This also seems to tick the right boxes, but I don't know who crazy in love I am with the CRC, i would prob prefer RCR or RC. 

YES. PYL - This seem way too stiff and not really a daily driver unless you are such a good rider you can manhandle it and bring your A game? Im worried this board will be an impossible challenge and be too much of a board. Or is the YES flex system over exaggerating?

Arbor Coda rocker & arbor element - are these a true twin or directional twin? Angrysnowboarder has alot of kind things to say about these 2 boards

Any boards I really should be looking at or could you suggest some?

Thanks in advance

Hope you have a good day! :smile:


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

For directional boards you have some twins in consideration there, but good choices anyways. A directional twin is usually just a board you can ride as a twin with a directional stance, because of the higher angle on the front foot.

I think the Capita Kazu or Yes PYL would be great for what you are describing. Though all of them should work, those are the most directional. The Kazu wouldn't really need edgetech as it's cambered all the way back and you don't like switch much. I would think the Kazu is the most aggressive. PYL is stiff, but might actually be easier to ride and turn because of the tighter sidecut and some rocker in the tail. You might want something softer if it's really moguled out and you arent charging through it.

Edge tech like on the T.Rice works in the way that you don't wash out right away when just the rockers are touching hard snow, but it doesnt make the carves any faster/better than with a camber. I think the T.Rice is a great all mountain and park board. Rides pow well, but I don't like it much for landing in powder (could be because I ride a narrow stance for the C2 profile). It's stiff under foot and in the tips, so will put abit more strain on your feet. I think it flexes too much in the middle when carving hard and tight turns, though it holds more drawn out carves really well. NS West is prolly something similar, could be abit easier on your feet and better for tight turns, but maybe less forgiving.

Capita Mercury and Jones Mountain Twin would be most playful, but still more than good enough. These are twins though.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Of the boards I've ridden:

Jones Mountain Twin - probably great for you. It's good at so many things that just about anyone could be happy with it as their only board.

T.Rice Pro - Hell no for riding through trees. This is not a nimble board, and it's a true twin. If you go this route the directional, more cambered Goldmember would be a better choice. These are aggressive boards though and probably not what you're looking for unless you are going to start riding faster.

Never Summer West - Also great for you if you want a CRC board, the ripsaw profile is fantastic.

Gnu SPAM would be worth checking out. It's wider and shorter, not overly stiff, and felt pretty nimble to me when I demoed it last year.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like with your riding criteria you want a tapered directional S-Rocker type of set up in a board.:chin:

# Will do powder runs with ease (taper/S-Rocker),:snowboard1:
# Will carve with ease (directional camber),:snowboard4:
# Will be lighter on the back foot (directional/tapered),:snowboard2:
# Will be easy to control through powdery tree runs (tapered/directional set back/S-Rocker).:thumbsup:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

First thing that comes to mind is the Gnu Hyper Kyarve. Loose, skatey, surfy, nimble... seems like everything you're looking for. 

A few others that fit, Lago Open Road, Arbor Cosa Nostra, Rome Ravine (2019), Lib Dagmar, Burton Stun Gun (2019), Weston Backwoods, K2 Simple Pleasures.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Nivek said:


> First thing that comes to mind is the Gnu Hyper Kyarve. Loose, skatey, surfy, nimble... seems like everything you're looking for.
> 
> A few others that fit, Lago Open Road, Arbor Cosa Nostra, Rome Ravine (2019), Lib Dagmar, Burton Stun Gun (2019), Weston Backwoods, K2 Simple Pleasures.


Have you had a chance to ride Stun Gun yet? Can it still be categorized as a freeride board?

Burton seems to list it as a soft/short effective edge board.


----------



## minuteman (Apr 5, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> For directional boards you have some twins in consideration there, but good choices anyways. A directional twin is usually just a board you can ride as a twin with a directional stance, because of the higher angle on the front foot.
> 
> I think the Capita Kazu or Yes PYL would be great for what you are describing. Though all of them should work, those are the most directional. The Kazu wouldn't really need edgetech as it's cambered all the way back and you don't like switch much. I would think the Kazu is the most aggressive. PYL is stiff, but might actually be easier to ride and turn because of the tighter sidecut and some rocker in the tail. You might want something softer if it's really moguled out and you arent charging through it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying! I'm worried that the freeride and kazu will be too much when you want to take it slower in trees and chilling around, but I don't know?

Do you think the twins will be more forgiving when doing tight turns with not that much speed? Or will they skid out?


----------



## minuteman (Apr 5, 2018)

drblast said:


> Of the boards I've ridden:
> 
> Jones Mountain Twin - probably great for you. It's good at so many things that just about anyone could be happy with it as their only board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input!

I'm beginning to see a pattern regarding t.rice, so I'm pretty sure it won't be this board im picking up ?

The spam looks interesting, but all camber board im abit afraid of will be too catchy, I think I need abit of rocker in the nose as minimum?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I have the First Call from Salomon. I ride it on piste and off piste. It's a really fun board. Supposedly a powder board made for freestyle.

I don't have any problems carving with it and it's pretty nimble, and I've only been boarding a really short while.

I have the 162 but the shorter versions are wider to make it possible to downsize. As far as I understand it's a more playful version of the Sickstick (which I'm really interested in as well).

I think the First Call and the Sickstick are worth looking into. Next season I think I want to try the Salomon Super 8 or the Jones Explorer.


----------



## minuteman (Apr 5, 2018)

Nivek said:


> First thing that comes to mind is the Gnu Hyper Kyarve. Loose, skatey, surfy, nimble... seems like everything you're looking for.
> 
> A few others that fit, Lago Open Road, Arbor Cosa Nostra, Rome Ravine (2019), Lib Dagmar, Burton Stun Gun (2019), Weston Backwoods, K2 Simple Pleasures.


Thank you, I will look into those boards - the hyper kyarve looks to be on the cheaper side regarding gnu boards, is this something that should worry me a bit? Also I wish the new 2019 SPASYM didnt look so ugly, that looks to be a really interesting board. But holy moly the graphics are bad on that board, looks like something I drew in kindergarten


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

minuteman said:


> Thanks for replying! I'm worried that the freeride and kazu will be too much when you want to take it slower in trees and chilling around, but I don't know?
> 
> Do you think the twins will be more forgiving when doing tight turns with not that much speed? Or will they skid out?


Hard to tell with the two first without seeing you ride, and in the end it's how you feel about it that matters. They could be a bit much, but you've gotten some great suggestions in the other posts too.

Cambered twins are usually the safest bet for grip in tight turns and icy conditions. A little rocker in the tips will save your legs and keep the bumps from bucking you. They aren't the best for powder and freeriding lines though.


----------



## minuteman (Apr 5, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> I have the First Call from Salomon. I ride it on piste and off piste. It's a really fun board. Supposedly a powder board made for freestyle.
> 
> I don't have any problems carving with it and it's pretty nimble, and I've only been boarding a really short while.
> 
> ...


Do you take it in between trees and you avoid dying? ? The sickstick looks quite interesting as well - thanks!


----------



## minuteman (Apr 5, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> minuteman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for replying! I'm worried that the freeride and kazu will be too much when you want to take it slower in trees and chilling around, but I don't know?
> ...


On the other hand picking a board that might be harder than average might make me a better rider in the end.

Because im 200% kazu himself, could ride a trash can lid in between tight trees.

And indeed alot of great options in this thread - this forum is great!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

minuteman said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> I'm beginning to see a pattern regarding t.rice, so I'm pretty sure it won't be this board im picking up ?
> 
> The spam looks interesting, but all camber board im abit afraid of will be too catchy, I think I need abit of rocker in the nose as minimum?


The SPAM has a huge rockered nose which might not be apparent if you haven't seen one in person. I didn't feel like it was catchy at all, but I did grow up with cambered boards and I rode the SPAM in some fairly soft conditions. It's also a so-ugly-it's-cool-maybe kinda board. I kinda wish they made it in lime green or day-glo orange or something.


----------



## minuteman (Apr 5, 2018)

Also discovered the Niche Story - this also seems like a good option!

Jesus how do you ever decide


----------



## minuteman (Apr 5, 2018)

drblast said:


> The SPAM has a huge rockered nose which might not be apparent if you haven't seen one in person. I didn't feel like it was catchy at all, but I did grow up with cambered boards and I rode the SPAM in some fairly soft conditions. It's also a so-ugly-it's-cool-maybe kinda board. I kinda wish they made it in lime green or day-glo orange or something.



The new 2019 model look way more subtle, and you almost got your wish, tho its the bottom thats green and not the top 










Also a very interesting snowboard!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

minuteman said:


> The new 2019 model look way more subtle, and you almost got your wish, tho its the bottom thats green and not the top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, nice! I'm glad I tore my ACL or I'd probably want to buy a SPAM.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

minuteman said:


> Do you take it in between trees and you avoid dying? ? The sickstick looks quite interesting as well - thanks!


I don't go into the thickest parts and I've been riding fells at the edge of the tree line. The backcountry I've been into has been the parts you can reach from pistes.

I've been on this board for a week... which is about as long as I've been snowboarding really. There's been an abundance of falls and I've managed to get by on painkillers and enthusiasm.

I think the First Call must be a really good resort board that can go everywhere from piste to powder. I've been blessed with powder, nice groomers and slush all in a week. The most problem I had was with crust on powder but that is probably my lack of experience showing through. I've been riding it really fast and it can carve as far as I dare to push it unless there is pure ice under it. No problem getting it to turn on steep blacks either.

I have Burton Genesis X and Photon Boas and they seem to agree with both the board and my style of riding.

From what I understand the Sickstick is just a more responsive board but otherwise with the same specs. I'd like to try another board next season but I don't see myself buying the Sickstick to replace my First Call. However... maybe the Sickstick would have been a better buy.


----------



## GTDad (Feb 25, 2018)

You should really check out k2 boards.
The newish simple pleasures checks all your boxes.
Short wide carves really well even on icy stuff. Plus is a joy to throw around on steep stuff and powder .
Or find a last years board "The carve air " if you can find one is fat short and carves up a storm and handles powder pretty good for a camber board.


----------



## minuteman (Apr 5, 2018)

How is it possible to make such shitty graphics?


----------



## pxn13 (Jan 19, 2016)

I think the SPAM this year is the only time I thought gnu did a decent job with graphics. They're usually pretty shitty and all over the place imo


----------



## tyler D (Apr 16, 2017)

all the boards you mentioned would do the job for you, is a matter of what camber and flex you prefer and the flex, plus grip tech or not...... if you narrow those factors down then you will end up with 1 or 2 boards, then is all about refining what else you could look for and then you will know which board you want to buy, but all in all, all those boards are really good ones


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

I can only speak to the NeverSummer West, because this is where I stopped on my search when I was in your situation. Granted I was coming from a different NeverSummer board, the Ripsaw, but I was looking to branch out and try a few different brands. I figured I'd start with the (then) new West and go from there.....but I came off the slopes and bought the damn thing after a full day demo and have never looked back. 

I have yet to find a situation it couldn't handle. I'd come across stuff I thought might throw me and the board would just take over. Moments where other boards would have dumped me or caught an edge just don't happen anymore. Times I might have gotten stuck turning too fast or getting squirrelly on straights...nope. I always assumed I'd need a better powder board though to complement it, until I unexpectedly ended up in some last month and found the West to be like a surfboard (I'm sure it's not ideal, but damn if it wasn't awesome for me, and I have no experience in good powder where I am). 

Give it a shot and see what you think.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

GTDad said:


> You should really check out k2 boards.


This.

I've used many boards from many brands for multiple conditions and styles, but atm I have a K2 in my quiver that's undoubtedly my favorite. I use when I'm riding the way you describe and love it. But I'm a short, fat guy (5'8", about 210#) so most people wouldn't ride my particular model like I do. For you, I'd venture a guess the "Turbo Dream" would be a ... dream (even writing that made me cringe at how horrible it was - sorry). Directional, rockered, "all mountain" with 3 out of 4 flex (4 is most stiff). Ridden one for a weekend and would def recommend for what you like.


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

Surprised nobody said Ride Warpig yet?

If this was 2017, it would probably on the first page.


----------



## carverboy (Jan 3, 2011)

I have both the Arbor Element 161cambered and the T-Rice pro 157 both nice boards but for different reasons. I can ride the T-Rice all day with ease due to the rocker and magna traction. The Element is my go to when I feel like going a little faster and catching a little more air. The Element is Faster and noticeably lighter. Will work you more dud to camber has no grip tech so I take a little extra time tuning tjhe edges. I’m 170 pounds 5’8” size 9 boot flow bindings 29 years riding , prefer higher speeds and carving still catch air but avoid the park. My two cents if you can make it to a demo day try some boards out. Good news is boatds are all pretty good these days. If I had to give up my quiver and keep one board it would be my element (I believe the Roundhouse is the wide version?)


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Rome Blur is a nice board.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

70'sskater said:


> Rome Blur is a nice board.


Have you used one? I've bought one but it's sitting here ready for next season and I haven't found many user reviews on it. Having now compared it side by side with my stiff old-school camber board I think it should be perfect.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

BoardieK said:


> Have you used one? I've bought one but it's sitting here ready for next season and I haven't found many user reviews on it. Having now compared it side by side with my stiff old-school camber board I think it should be perfect.


.
.
What?? You bought one but haven't used it? It flies and carves great. Go ride it. It's better than a stiff old 90's board. Unless it's really deep I always ride this board.
.
Cornwall, UK looks beautiful by the way. I had to see where it was.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks, my season is a 2 months trip to the alps but is sadly behind me for this year. After rediscovering the joy of carving on my camber board recently I thought it was time to buy a new board for next year and the Blur caught my eye.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

minuteman said:


> Also discovered the Niche Story - this also seems like a good option!
> 
> Jesus how do you ever decide


I have a Story 156, doesn't carve or handle powder particularly well IMO. It's good if you are spending all day in the trees or working your way down steep mogul fields.

I absolutely adore my Fullbag Blunt 162. It carves like crazy and slays powder. I'd get a Blunt 156 or Supernaut if I wanted to play in the trees more though. Tail on the Blunt is a little short for ollie pop, Supernaut might do a little better there.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

These are all great suggestions and I don't want to start some board war but have you looked at the Never Summer Insta/Gator? I know you said that you're not crazy about CRC? But, it fits the bill for what you're looking for in a board. Just thought it's worthy of consideration.

1. Tree gulleys (not insanely tight trees, but still need a board that is quite nimble since otherwise ill hit a tree and die if i get a death plank) With 12 mm taper combined with an early rise nose and the ability to size down a bit, it's very agile and nimble in tight spaces
2. POW (i only tried it once, but holy fuck this is fun, so it should be able to handle pow reasonably well, but i dont want a dedicated pow machine) Broad surface area in the nose, taper, Fusion Profile it floats like a butter fly Having all that camber under the back foot combined with the rocker all the nose to "pop" up when you weight that rear camber. Just stand on the board and it will be evident
3. Carving on groomers. _NO_ hard bombing downhill as fast as humanly possible.It's awesome for carving and I think if you ask anyone who has ridden it they'll concur. The Insta/Gator has an extensive amount of carbon in the mid-section so you can really press into a turn without folding or washing out. Also having camber over the nose for pressure entering a turn and lots of camber on the tail for edge hold and snap out of the turn. I love the taper and Fusion profile for edge hold laying out long toe-side turns and really pressing into a heelside carve. I'm not one to just point it and not lay a board over on edge. It's amazing for carving at any speed, in a short or long radius turn. 
4. Jumping. With the massive amount of camber under your back binding on the Insta/Gator you get incredible spring out of the tail for launching.


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

looking for more or less same kind of stuff: powder and carving on piste. 
Names: Yes PYL, K2 Simple pleasures, but at the end i think i will pull the trigger on the Jones Hovercraft. 
Anyone rode it? thoughts and comparison?


----------

